# Tiamat 1.1.5 Kernel?



## The_Horak (Apr 4, 2012)

I am currently running OMFGB on my phone, and I would like to try this kernel. I was wondering if anyone knows whether or not the GPS and Compass directions have been fixed at this point. Does anyone use this kernel and not have those issues? I just did a battery calibration, and don't feel like starting that all over just yet, haha. Otherwise, I'd just flash it and find out myself. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I didnt have any issues with it. OMFGB still have nightly builds.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------

